# Sequoia Fairgrounds Unveiling.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, it's a mixture of really fast corners and shorter straights but with a Humpy Wheeler sort of feel. Here is the latest proposed layout for the Sequoia Fairgrounds track










I decided that instead of dirt it would be a paved track, the outer 4 lanes would be the main track. This is where the Outlaw Sprinters will return in the fall of 2008, and where the Fairgrounds Class of T-Jets will run. The inner 4 lanes, which is about half the distance of the outer track, is where the TJ Super 1600's, the VW bodied, skinny tired cars will run. Sort of a Dwarf Car layout. The drivers stations will be layed out so that lane 1 on the big track and the inner track are at the same location. 

I've also tossed away the idea of using styrofoam sheeting to sink the track, instead I'm going to find a material in a 4X8 sheet that is the same thickness as Tomy track and sink it into that. All the wiring will run in routed channels between the two sheets, and I'm hoping it won't need to be framed. 

I'm still going to wait until I move to break ground, that's not to say I won't lay this out for testing in the mean time. It's not going to be a huge project like Laguna Seca was but it will take longer to finish it up.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
Just remember to post pix as you progress through your build as we are a visual group.  rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The inner oval may be lengthened by 18", 9" in each straight. I'd really like to do 1960's NASCAR finally, and have a few cars that were not historically present for myself. Like, if I were a racer back in 1969, and had a Talladega Tornio, what would my car look like? Getting all the parts from RRR would cost about $40 per car (minus decals) so it's not that expensive.


----------

